# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  تثبیت آی پی برای دسترسی به سی پنل

## payamka

سلام
من دارم از اینترنتی استفاده میکنم که امکان دسترسی به آدرس مثل ex.cpm:2082 رو ندارم! اما وقتی از فی...شکن استفاده میکنم مشکل حل میشه ولی بازم مشکل جدید اینه که نرم افزار فی...شکن آی پی رو هرچند ثانیه یه بار تغییر میده و لاگیت امکان پذیر نمیشه! آیا راهی هست برای حل این مشکل؟

----------

